# Faller-Jet Jaguar E-type!



## clausheupel (Jan 27, 2005)

Hi folks,

I had a rather pretty old Faller Jag body (but missing the chrome parts and glass) laying in one of my projects drawers for years now. 

Last Friday when visiting my local 2nd-hand toys and slot cars dealer I not only picked up one of the latest Micro Scalex cars (Aston Martin) MOC for 11 EUR, but got a complete vintage Faller Jag (with badly painted body) from that guy for 10 EUR, too.

When I got home I wanted to remove the paint from that acquisition, but was bored quite soon (silver enamel paint is a real pain to remove) and remembered having above mentioned restoration object somewhere. 

15 minutes later the body was completed and I wanted to put the Faller chassis underneath, but what a shock! I totally forgot about having the screwposts cut years ago when I was short on Faller chassis, but had discovered the fun we all have with T-Jet chassis. Scratching my head I decided to put a NOS T-Jet under the Faller body again - and I still like it!

The stance is really low - although one could get even lower, but I didn´t want to touch the wheel wells!

So here´s some pix of my new old "hybrid" Faller-Jet Jag:




























Greetings from Germany,

Claus


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

One of my favorites!!! I don't know what it is about the XKE's, but I like them!! I have a few Aurora versions, but the Faller version looks a bit more lightable.. Back to shopping!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*I'm a sucker for E-Types too...*

Nice looker. Did you have to alter the position of the posts at all or just the length?? I do have that maroon one ya know!  nd


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

I don't think you could have a better stance than that! Low like a 1:1, and a very nice representation in an equally nice shade of blue! That's a looker alright!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Claus,

Jag on mr. I got a blue Jetted Faller Jag! Sweet ride and yeah like everyone else said, the stance is great on this one.

Bob...back at yah from USA...zilla


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Nice!


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

I have to give this effort maximum thumbs!
:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Thanks for keeping it real on the Engineering front, Claus!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Looks great, like those clear headlights! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Nice Jag. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

Claus, That's my kind of Hybrid, Nice Jag!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ...RL


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

*My Faller Jag Hybrid Beater*

This is a Faller Jag hybrid I also did.Found it at the Dollar box at one of the shows.Had to reconsruct the screw posts & bumpers from plastruct & filler.Other than that I left it as a "Beater" until I saw your post on yours.Mine is on a used T-jet 500 chassis.


Neal:dude:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Nice save Neal!


----------

